# Upcoming Trip to Cape May - questions



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Hello all,

My wife and I are coming to Cape May the second weekend in June. We went there last year over Memorial Day weekend (our first time there), and I had some luck catching a striper from the surf. Which leads me to a few questions...

Will the stripers still be around in early June? How long do they typically stay?

Also, what else can we target from the surf there. My wife just got interested in surf fishing, and she hasn't caught a thing yet. what's easiest species to target for her? 

We fished Poverty Beach last year mostly (near the motel), but this year I want to head to the point for some fishing as well.

Thanks for any tips and help.

Joe


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cape May.......*

Hey Joe, 

Stripers are here all summer long. They are startin to catch puppy drum in the surf now. The back bays are heating up also. I would asume that you'll be up around the 9th. If so I am off from work and would be glad to show you some good spots. You can catch blues, striper, weakfish and black drum from the surf.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Croaker down off the canal rocks would be an easy catch on squid that time of year.


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks for the responses! Looks like there's a fair amount of fishing to be done.

RuddeDogg, thank you very much for the offer to show us some spots! I may take you up on that! I'll know more when the trip approaches. That's why this site rocks - folks who are kind enough to do things like you offered. That sense of "community" is lost in many places, I think - but not here. Thanks aagain!

We will be in Cape May from the evening of June 9th until the morning of the 12th. Just a long weekend, I wish it were longer! This PA fisherman has been hit big by the surf fishing bug. The two times a year I go aren't enough (usually a spring trip to Cape May and a late summer trip to the Carolinas).

I posted a pic of a nice striper I got last year in Cape May on his site before - I'm hoping to follow that up with more of the same this year. My wife just started fishing last summer - hasn't caught a thing yet, so I was hoping to find a snapper bluefish blitz somewhere, so we can "christen" that rod of hers!

I'll probably post some more questions (and info) when the vacation approaches.

Thanks so much again...

joe


----------



## trout-r-us (Feb 22, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> Stripers are here all summer long. *They are startin to catch puppy drum in the surf now. The *back bays are heating up also. I would asume that you'll be up around the 9th. If so I am off from work and would be glad to show you some good spots. You can catch blues, striper, weakfish and black drum from the surf.


When you refer to puppy drum, are you talking about red or black drum?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Drum*

Black drum.


----------

